# Mua bô vệ sinh Boom Potty ở đâu



## Nguyễn Hải Yến (27/9/19)

Bô vệ sinh Boom Potty hiện nay đã có nhiều cửa hàng nhiêu thị phân phối. Ba mẹ có thể tìm địa điểm gần nhất để mua bô vệ sinh theo danh sách dưới đây.

HÀ NỘI
 301 Nguyễn Trãi HN. Lh 0912052866
 48 ngõ 850 Láng – Quận Đống Đa (cạnh nn Ngân An). Cửa hàng: 024.6660.2220
 Số 42a, ngõ 159 Pháo Đài Láng. Cửa Hàng : 0376486661
 Gia Phú baby: 306 Thái Hà – Quận Đống Đa. Cửa hàng: 0962.888.948
 Gia Phú baby: 25b phố Hạ Đình – Quận Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội LH: 0962.888.948
 Choi's Store : 83 Trần Phú, thị trấn Thường Tín, huyện Thường tín : LH: 0889481375
 Đại Lý Minh Tuyết: 307 Bùi Xương trạch, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

HỆ THỐNG SIÊU THỊ AEON MALL TOÀN QUỐC
 Siêu Thị AEON Long Biên (Tầng 3) : Số 27 đường Cổ Linh, Phường Long Biên, Quận Long Biên, TP Hà Nội
 Siêu Thị AEON Bình Tân (Tầng 2) : Số 1 đường số 17A, Khu phố 11, Phường Bình Trị Đông B, Quận Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
 Siêu Thị AEON Bình Dương Canary (Tầng 2): Số 01 Đại Lộ Bình Dương, Khu phố Bình Giao, Phường Thuận Giao, Thị xã Thuận An, Tỉnh Bình Dương
 Siêu Thị AEON Tân Phú Celadon (Tầng 2): 30 Bờ Bao Tân Thắng, Sơn Kỳ, Tân Phú, Hồ Chí Minh

SÀI GÒN
 328 Võ Văn Kiệt Quận 1 TpHCM. Cửa hàng: 0972.187.442
 Siêu Thị AEON Tân Phú Celadon (Tầng 2) : 30 Bờ Bao Tân Thắng, Sơn Kỳ, Tân Phú, Hồ Chí Minh
 Siêu Thị AEON Bình Tân (Tầng 2): Số 1 đường số 17A, Khu phố 11, Phường Bình Trị Đông B, Quận Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
 Đại lý Minh Trang: Chung cư The Art Gia Hòa Block D1, 523A Đỗ Xuân Hợp, quận 9, HCM. LH: 0974136154

BÌNH DƯƠNG
 Siêu Thị AEON Bình Dương Canary (Tầng 2): Số 01 Đại Lộ Bình Dương, Khu phố Bình Giao, Phường Thuận Giao, Thị xã Thuận An, Tỉnh Bình Dương

HẢI DƯƠNG
 155 Đỗ Ngọc Du, Thành Phố Hải Dương. Cửa Hàng: 0904493399 (Ms. Hà)

NGHỆ AN
 Siêu thị mẹ và bé NukiBaby, Số 5B Hải Thượng Lãn Ông - TP Vinh. Cửa hàng : 0912574504 ( Chị Nhung)
 Siêu thị mẹ và bé Mamamina store, Số 310 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, phường Hưng Phúc, TP. Vinh, Nghệ An. Cửa Hàng : 0963882256 ( Chị Vân Anh)

QUẢNG NAM
 Shop mẹ và bé Kim Huệ, 560 Hùng Vương, Duy Xuyên, Quảng Nam . 0973306576 ( Mrs. Huệ)

LÂM ĐỒNG
 Số 56 đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Liên Nghĩa, Đức Trọng, Lâm Đồng 0918502542 ( Mrs. Thanh)

THÁI NGUYÊN
 Mini mart Ngọc Hải, xóm nhà máy,thị trấn Quân Chu, đại từ, thái nguyên, 0376942779 ( Mrs. Vũ Ngọc)


----------

